# Eclipse friert ab und zu ein



## pl4gu33 (9. Sep 2010)

Hey,... 

seit ich Eclipse Helios habe, passiert es mir öfters wenn ich zum Beispiel etwas eingebe wie "this.s" und er mir dann die "Vorschläge" auf macht wie z.b. setMethode(...) dann friert Eclipse kurz ein ich kann auf den Desktop etc. und nach 30 Seks kann ich normal weiter arbeiten... kennt wer diesen Fehler? mit ner anderen Eclipse Version hatte ich diesen Bug net


----------



## Momolin (9. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

so wie Du das beschreibst, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das Problem durch einen bekannten Bug in der VM 1.6.0_21 verursacht wird.

Viele Grüße
Momolin


----------



## Wildcard (11. Sep 2010)

Normalerweise tritt dieses Problem nur auf Windows Rechnern auf, da Windows keine gute Swapping Strategie hat (zu aggressiv). Stell sicher das Eclipse genügend Speicher hat (-Xmx1024) und schalte das Swapping komplett aus (falls du genug physikalischen Speicher hast).


----------

